# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Conservazione ? Consultazione ? Mille dubbi

## DrowningPool

Premetto di essere possessore di P.IVA e, quindi, di aver sottoscritto, da inizio anno, un servizio commerciale dedicato alla ricezione ed alla conservazione decennale delle F.E. 
Parallelamente a ciò, ovviamente, se mi loggo dentro il portale Fatture e Corrispettivi vedo le medesime fatture in entrata ed uscita per quelle in entrata vedo, in più, le fatture di servizi acquistati da privato cittadino che mi vengono smistate in base al codice fiscale queste ultime le vedo solo dentro Fatture e Corrispettivi e, ad oggi, non le posso aprire ma solo capire di che si tratta in base alla P.IVA di chi le manda 
Alcune domande 
Se volessi aderire al servizio di consultazione, dovrei aderire anche a quello di conservazione ? 
Ha senso aderire ? So che molti miei clienti lo hanno fatto quindi comunque le fatture saranno visionate per intero

----------


## CATIA71

> Premetto di essere possessore di P.IVA e, quindi, di aver sottoscritto, da inizio anno, un servizio commerciale dedicato alla ricezione ed alla conservazione decennale delle F.E. 
> Parallelamente a ciò, ovviamente, se mi loggo dentro il portale Fatture e Corrispettivi vedo le medesime fatture in entrata ed uscita per quelle in entrata vedo, in più, le fatture di servizi acquistati da privato cittadino che mi vengono smistate in base al codice fiscale queste ultime le vedo solo dentro Fatture e Corrispettivi e, ad oggi, non le posso aprire ma solo capire di che si tratta in base alla P.IVA di chi le manda 
> Alcune domande 
> Se volessi aderire al servizio di consultazione, dovrei aderire anche a quello di conservazione ? 
> Ha senso aderire ? So che molti miei clienti lo hanno fatto quindi comunque le fatture saranno visionate per intero

  no la consultazione è indipendente dalla conservazione. Essendo in scadenza il termine per poter vedere anche le precedenti devi aderire entro il 31/10 altrimenti dopo questa data avrai accesso solo alle successive all'adesione.

----------


## DrowningPool

> no la consultazione è indipendente dalla conservazione. Essendo in scadenza il termine per poter vedere anche le precedenti devi aderire entro il 31/10 altrimenti dopo questa data avrai accesso solo alle successive all'adesione.

  Grazie delle info. 
Ci sono "contro" nell'aderire alla sola consultazione ? Lo consigliate ?

----------


## DrowningPool

Dopo aver sentito diverse campane, al momento, ho deciso di aderire tanto si può sempre recedere "retroattivamente"  
Altra cosa non chiarissima è che vanno date 2 adesioni distinte, in due parti distinte del sito, una come consumatore finale ed una come P.IVA

----------


## CATIA71

> Dopo aver sentito diverse campane, al momento, ho deciso di aderire tanto si può sempre recedere "retroattivamente"  
> Altra cosa non chiarissima è che vanno date 2 adesioni distinte, in due parti distinte del sito, una come consumatore finale ed una come P.IVA

  L'adesione non pregiudica nulla e a mio modesto parere anche saggia, le due adesioni sono necessarie in quanto un conto è il privato (ed anche un titolare di partita iva lo è con il suo codice fiscale) un conto è l'essere un soggetto iva.

----------


## DrowningPool

> L'adesione non pregiudica nulla e a mio modesto parere

  beh la perplessità sta nel rischio di fornire, volontariamente, ulteriori dati a chi di dati, ormai, ne ha fin troppi… 
c'è da dire che tra le pieghe dell'ultima manovra sembrerebbe che si sia trovato l'escamotage tecnico per prenderseli comunque, a prescindere che si aderisca o meno… e, in ogni caso, tu, contribuente, sei tenuto alla conservazione decennale dell'intera fattura (che ti può sempre venir chiesta in sede di controllo) 
insomma, dopo tante dibattere, sembrerebbe che questa adesione sia qualcosa di davvero marginale che non cambi proprio nulla… anzi, per assurdo non aderire potrebbe generare sospetti… 
e comunque circa il 90% delle mie controparti ha aderito… quindi…

----------


## Ragioner Ugo Fantozzi

Qualcuno ha provato ad aderire alle fatture con codice fiscale oggi? Non riesce a vedere le fatture 2019 e 2020 come succedeva se aderivi prima del 30/09?

----------


## MARIA04

Buonasera, non risulta più possibile il download massivo dal sito Ade delle fatture elettroniche, sapete il motivo?

----------

